

Why Micro-Location iBeacons May Be Apple's Biggest New Feature For iOS 7 - jimiasty
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2013/08/29/why-micro-location-ibeacons-may-be-apples-biggest-new-feature-for-ios-7/

======
jimiasty
This is Jakub, co-founder of Estimote (YC S13).

I will add to this article that few weeks ago we have released iOS app called
"Estimote Virtual Beacon" people can use to experience the micro-location and
proximity iBeacon-style by turning one iOS device into a virtual beacon and
use the other to test it.

Enjoy! [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/estimote-virtual-
beacon/id68...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/estimote-virtual-
beacon/id686915066)

I will be more than happy to answer any questions. Will be here for some time.

